# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Transcendence", drama mystery romance sci-fi film, Wally Pfister, 2014, USA

## Airicist

transcendencemovie.com

youtube.com/transcendence

facebook.com/TranscendenceMovie

twitter.com/wbpictures

"Transcendence" on Wikipedia

"Transcendence" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Published on Dec 20, 2013




> In theaters April 17th.
> 
> Dr. Will Caster (Johnny Depp) is the foremost researcher in the field of Artificial Intelligence, working to create a sentient machine that combines the collective intelligence of everything ever known with the full range of human emotions. His highly controversial experiments have made him famous, but they have also made him the prime target of anti-technology extremists who will do whatever it takes to stop him. However, in their attempt to destroy Will, they inadvertently become the catalyst for him to succeed—to be a participant in his own transcendence. For his wife Evelyn (Rebecca Hall) and best friend Max Waters (Paul Bettany), both fellow researchers, the question is not if they can...but if they should. Their worst fears are realized as Will's thirst for knowledge evolves into a seemingly omnipresent quest for power, to what end is unknown. The only thing that is becoming terrifyingly clear is there may be no way to stop him.
> 
> Cast: Johnny Depp, Paul Bettany, Rebecca Hall, Kate Mara, Cillian Murphy, Clifton Collins, Jr., Morgan Freeman
> Director: Wally Pfister
> Writer: Jack Paglen
> Producers: Andrew A. Kosove, Broderick Johnson, David Valdes, Kate Cohen, Marisa Polvino, Annie Marter, Aaron Ryder
> Executive Producers: Christopher Nolan, Emma Thomas

----------


## Airicist

Transcendence - Official Trailer 2

Published on Feb 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Instant Trailer Review : Transcendence Trailer #2

Published on Feb 11, 2014




> Two leading computer scientists work toward their goal of Technological Singularity, as a radical anti-technology organization fights to prevent them from creating a world where computers can transcend the abilities of the human brain.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 14, 2014

In theaters April 18th.




> Dr. Will Caster (Johnny Depp) is the foremost researcher in the field of Artificial Intelligence, working to create a sentient machine that combines the collective intelligence of everything ever known with the full range of human emotions. His highly controversial experiments have made him famous, but they have also made him the prime target of anti-technology extremists who will do whatever it takes to stop him. However, in their attempt to destroy Will, they inadvertently become the catalyst for him to succeed—to be a participant in his own transcendence. For his wife Evelyn (Rebecca Hall) and best friend Max Waters (Paul Bettany), both fellow researchers, the question is not if they can...but if they should. Their worst fears are realized as Will's thirst for knowledge evolves into a seemingly omnipresent quest for power, to what end is unknown. The only thing that is becoming terrifyingly clear is there may be no way to stop him.
> 
> Cast: Johnny Depp, Paul Bettany, Rebecca Hall, Kate Mara, Cillian Murphy, Clifton Collins, Jr., Morgan Freeman
> Director: Wally Pfister
> Writer: Jack Paglen
> Producers: Andrew A. Kosove, Broderick Johnson, David Valdes, Kate Cohen, Marisa Polvino, Annie Marter, Aaron Ryder
> Executive Producers: Christopher Nolan, Emma Thomas

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Transcendence Interview - Rebecca Hall (2014) - Sci-Fi Mystery Movie HD 

Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Transcendence - "Promise of A.I." Featurette

Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 8, 2014




> Engadget provides the web's best consumer electronics & gadgets coverage. Launched in 2004 by former Gizmodo editor and co-founder Peter Rojas, Engadget now covers the latest mobile devices, computers, TVs, laptops, personal electronics, hardware, tablets and cameras. Engadget's video property is a part of the AOL On Network.

----------


## Airicist

Transcendence Interview - Paul Bettany (2014) - Sci-Fi Mystery Movie HD 

Published on Apr 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Transcendence - Which side are you on?

Published on Apr 11, 2014

----------

